# +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++ (الجزء الاول)



## christ my lord (2 فبراير 2007)

مع أن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتابا علميا جافاً، فالكتاب المقدس عظيم جدا في دقة حقائقه العلمية، وذلك لأن كاتبه هو الله بالروح القدس الخالق العليم بكل شيء ؛ في سنة 1861 ادعت الأكاديمية الفرنسية للعلوم عن اكتشافها 51 خطأً علمياً في الكتاب المقدس ولكن بعد مرور الأعوام والتقدم العلمي اعترفت أن هذه الأخطاء هي أخطاء الأكاديمية نفسها، وأن الكتاب المقدس كان على حق؛ وهذه بعض المحتويات العلمية الدقيقة للكتاب المقدس: 


*1-كروية الأرض :*


اكتشف كولمبس أن الأرض كروية عام 1492، وفى القرن 16 شكك كوبر نيكوس في أن الأرض مستوية، وأكد جالليو في القرن 17 أن الأرض كروية، أما إشعياء النبي بالوحي بالروح القدس فذكر هذه الحقيقة قبل الميلاد بسبعمائة سنة "الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجندب" (إشعياء 40 :22) وكان قبله ذكرها سليمان بصورة رمزية "لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا. لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر" (أمثال 8 :27) 


*2-العدد الكثير جداً للنجوم :*


في عام 1958 قسمت المجرات إلى أكثر من 2700 مجموعة وكل مجموعة تحتوى على أكـثر من50 مجرة وكل مجرة تحوى نحو 100 بليون نجم؛ ألم يذكر إرميا ذلك من آلاف السنين " كما أن جند السماوات لا يعد ورمل البحر لا يحصى" (إرميا 22:33) 


*3-الفضاء الذي يسبح فيه الكون :*


اكتشف هذه الحقيقة اسحق نيوتن عام 1687، ولكن سفر أيوب أقدم أسفار الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر ذلك " يمد الشمال على الخلاء ويعلق الأرض على لا شئ" (أيوب26 :7) 


*4-دوران الأرض حول محورها :*


عندما اكتشف جالليو أن الأرض تدور حول الشمس (عام 1564-1642) اعتبروه هرطوقا يستحق القتل ولكن الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر ذلك في سفر أيوب اقدم أسفاره "هل في أيامك أمرت الصبح. هل عّرّفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض تتحول - أي تدور بين محورها - كطين الخاتم" (أيوب 38 :12-14) ويمكن استنتاج نفس الحقيقة في حديث المسيح عن ظهوره في المستقـبل ففي حديثه " يكون اثنان على فراش واحد (ليل ونوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر تكون اثنتان تطحنان معا (أي صباح باكر) فتؤخذ الواحدة وتترك الأخرى يكون اثنان في الحقل (في ظهر وعصر اليوم) فيؤخذ الواحد ويترك الآخر" (لوقا17 :34-36) ففي لحظة ظهور المسيح سيكون هناك جزء من الأرض ليل وجزء به صباح باكر وجزء به ظهر، وهذا ضمنا لأن الأرض تدور حول محورها.





*6-استهلاك كتل الأجرام السماوية :*


اكتشف العلم حديثا أن الأجرام السماوية تفقد جزءاً من كتلتها بسبب ما تشع من طاقة حرارية وضوئية ولكن الكتاب المقدس كان قد ذكر هذا " من قدم أسست الأرض ... هي تبيد وأنت تبقى وكلها كثوب تبلى" (مزمور102 :25-26) وفى وصف الأجرام بالثوب الذي يبلى تدريجياً نرى وكأن الأجرام تفقد كتلتها تدريجياً.


*7-سبل المياه :*


عندما قرأ العالم متى مورى "سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه" (مزمور 8 :8) قال لا بد أن اكتشف ما ذكره الكتاب المقدس وبعد سنوات قليلة رسم أول خريطة لهذا العلم الكبير الآن في عالم البحار.


*8-المطر والشحنات الكهربية :*


اكتـشف اللورد كلـفن أن المطر يحدث بسبب تفريغ الشحنات الكهربية ذكرها الكتاب المقدس قبل آلاف السنين "الصانع بروقاً للمطر" (مزمور135 :7) وأيضاً "صنع بروقاً (شحنات كهربائية) للمطر" (إرميا 10 :13) 


*9- النور :*


عند تجديد الله للأرض " قال الله ليكن نور فكان نور" (تكوين1 :3) وذلك قبل خلق الشمس والنجوم في اليوم الرابع (تكوين 1 :14) وحديثا اكتشف أن الشمس ليست مصدر النور الوحيد فهناك مصادر أخرى كالأشعة البنفسجية وفوق البنفسجية وأشعة (x) ولم يذكر الكتاب المقدس أن الله خلق النور لأن الله نور (1يوحنا 1 :5، 1تيموثاوس 6 :16) وكان النور في الحقيقة فوتونات ذات طاقة محدودة تصاحبها ذبذبات في شكل موجات الأثير، ويسأل الرب أيوب "أين الطريق إلى حيث يسكن النور" (أيوب 38 :19) إشارة إلي سرعة الضوء التي هي 297 ألف كيلو متر/ث. النور لا يسكن في مكان بل في طريق!! يا لعظمة دقة الوحي المقدس، ولأن تردد ذبذبة الضوء أعلي من الصوت فلا نسمع صوت الضوء وهذا ما هو مكتوب (مزمور 19 :1) "الفلك يخبر بعمل يديه, ولا يسمع صوتها" . واكتشف العلم الحديث انكسار الضوء ولكن في (أيوب 38 :12-13) نجد هذه الحقيقة إذ يقول "هل عرفت الفجر موضعه ليمسك بأكناف الأرض" (تشبيه الضوء بأصابع يوضح فكرة انكسار الضوء على الأرض).


*10-دورة الماء في الطبيعة :*


قال سليمان " كل الأنهار تجرى إلى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن إلى المكان الذي جرت منه الأنهار إلى هناك تذهب راجعة" (الجامعة1 : 7-10) ونفس الحقيقة تذكر في "أتدرك موازنة (دورة مستمرة) السحاب" (أيوب 37 :16) وأيضاً "الذي يدعو مياه البحر ويصبها على وجه الأرض يهوه اسمه" (عاموس 8:5) وصارت هذه الحقيقة العلمية المكتوبة منذ القدم في الكتاب المقدس اكتشاف علمي حديث.


*11-شكل وأبعاد السفن :*


قال أعظم خبراء السفن حديثاً في كوبنهاجن بعد مرور آلاف السنين بعد أبحاث طويلة "علينا أن نعترف أن أبعاد فلك نوح في (تكوين6) هي أفضل نسبة أبعاد للسفن الكبيرة [الطول إلى العرض 6-1] " وقال دكتور هنرى مورس عالم السفن أن أبعاد الفلك تجعل من المستحيل أن ينقلب إلا إذا وقف رأسياً، وسعته هي 65 ألف متر مكعب أي حمولة 20 قطار بضاعة كل قطار يحوى 60 عربة من النوع الحالي، أما النافذة فمساحتها حوالي 200 متر
مسطح كافية جداً للتهوية وهذه الكوة المستطيلة يخرج منها الهواء الساخن ليحل محله هواء نظيف، وهذا يتفق علمياً مع أحدث أساليب التهوية حيث تعمل تيارات الحمل على دفع الهواء الساخن إلى أعلى. ما أدق الكتاب المقدس!


*12-عوازل الحريق : *


اكتشفوا حديثا أن الباب الخشبي المجلد بإحكام بالنحاس هو أفضل باب يقاوم الحريق ولكن قبل ذلك بـ 3500 سنة صمم الله مذبح النحاس ليقاوم الحريق المستمر عليه بهذه الطريقة
(خروج 27 : 22)، (لاويين 6 :12-13) 


*13-الدورة الدموية :*


اكتشفها العالم وليم هارفي سنة 1615 لكن كان سليمان قد ذكرها بصورة رائعة في (جامعة12 :6) " الجرة على العين" ، "البكرة عند البئر" ويشير إلى الحبل الشوكي " بحبل الفضة" وهو يعنى للمخ "بكوز الذهب" وهو فصان مغلفان بغشاء ذهبي ثم "يرجع التراب إلى الأرض" هذا ما أكده العلم الحديث أن جسم الإنسان يتحلل إلى 16عنصراً جميعهم من تكوين التراب.


*14-ارتباط الجسد:*


يؤكد العلم الحديث الترابط الشديد بين أعضاء جسم الإنسان "إن كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الأعضاء تتألم معه" (1كورنثوس26:12) 


*15- ضربة القمر : *


" لا تضربك الشمس في النهار ولا القمر في الليل " )مزمور121 :6). وأكد العلم الحديث أن ضربة القمر تحدث ولاسيما في الصحراء، وينتج عنها العمى أو الجنون. 


*16-الكتاب المقدس دقيق جداً علمياً تجاه الصحة العامة للإنسان:*


عدم أكل الحيوانات الميتة (تثنيه 14 :21) عدم أكل الشحم نظرا لخطورة الكولسترول (لاويين 7 :23 -25) عدم شرب المياه الراكدة أو المتدنسة بميت (عدد 19 :15، لاويين11 :9-39) كذلك عزل الأبرص-مريض الجذام (لاويين 13) وعدم زيارة المرأة بعد الولادة مباشرة (لاويين 12) حماية لصحتها ولصحة مولودها. وأوضح العلم أن اليوم الثامن أنسب وقت لعملية ختان الذكور سواء من جهة تجلط الدم أو تحمل الطفل وهذا ما أوصى الله به في (لاويين 12 :3) .


----------



## بنت الفادى (5 فبراير 2007)

موضووووووووووع رائع ومهم جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## monlove (6 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جامد جدا وربنا يعوض تعبك في جمع المعلومات دي
ويزيدك كمان وكمان


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

بنت الفادى قال:


> موضووووووووووع رائع ومهم جدا
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
الف شكرررر على مرورك يا بنت الفادى .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## christ my lord (6 فبراير 2007)

monlove قال:


> موضوع جامد جدا وربنا يعوض تعبك في جمع المعلومات دي
> ويزيدك كمان وكمان


 
الف شكر ليك يا باشا .. ربنا يخليك ويباركك​


----------



## القصاع 71 (9 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك


----------



## Bino (10 فبراير 2007)

رائع جداً 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kimo14th (10 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا 

بس مش عايزين نعمل زى اخوانا المسلمين 

نركب اعجاز على النص 

زى العدد  "أين الطريق إلى حيث يسكن النور" (أيوب 38 :19)

لكن باقى الاعداد متميزه جدا وفيها اعجاز رائع 

حيث تعرض بشكل بسيط .. وامثله مباشره تعجب لها 

ككره الارض 
الفضاء الذي يسبح فيه الكون 
دورة الماء في الطبيعة 

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك اخى يوساب


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر للقصاع وابانوب وكيمو على مروركم .. ربنا يبارككم​


----------



## heidi (11 فبراير 2007)

Wow

رائع 
موضوع فى غاية الروعه 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2007)

heidi قال:


> Wow
> 
> رائع
> موضوع فى غاية الروعه
> ...


 
الف شكر يا هايدى على مرورك .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marline (11 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع رائع جدا وجميل ربنا يعطيك من روحه القدس لتعرف اكثر وتفيدنا اكثر واكثر
الله معك و قديسيه


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2007)

marline قال:


> الموضوع رائع جدا وجميل ربنا يعطيك من روحه القدس لتعرف اكثر وتفيدنا اكثر واكثر
> الله معك و قديسيه


 

الف شكر على ردك الجميل دة يا مرلين .. ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mak dan (11 فبراير 2007)

كل شئ ممكن فى الزمن الى احنا فيه ده:smil13:


----------



## micho_kaml (25 فبراير 2007)

برافو عليك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2007)

اخى الحبيب المبارك موضوع رائع لكن اسمح اى بهذة المشاركة صلى لاجل ضعفى 
مراحل تكون الجنين

ايوب 10 : 9
9 اذكر انك جبلتني كالطين. أفتعيدني الى التراب. 
10 ألم تصبّني كاللبن وخثّرتني كالجبن. 
11 كسوتني جلدا ولحما فنسجتني بعظام وعصب.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2007)

كل الانهار تصب في البحر 

جامعة 1 :7
7 كل الانهار تجري الى البحر والبحر ليس بملآن. الى المكان الذي جرت منه الانهار الى هناك تذهب راجعة.


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (2 مارس 2007)

القمر لايضى ولكنة يعكس ضوء الشمس

أيوب 25 : 5
هوذا نفس القمر لا يضيء


----------



## christ my lord (3 مارس 2007)

الف شكر يا ميشو على مرورك .. وشكراا جزيلا يا اثناسيوس على اضافتك الرائعة دى .. ربنا يباركك


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (3 مارس 2007)

ربنا يباركك اخى الحبيب المبارك يوساب ويبارك تعب محبتك صلى لاجل ضعفى :yaka:


----------



## saad (4 مارس 2007)

رائع بحق يا أخ يوساب
موضوع جميل أول مرة أقرأ مثل هذا 
وفقك الله للحق والحقيقة وهدانا وإياك للطريق الأفضل للوصول لمرضاته عز وجل


----------



## pavnoti (9 مارس 2007)

معلومات قيمة     :yaka:


----------



## christ my lord (10 مارس 2007)

saad قال:


> رائع بحق يا أخ يوساب
> موضوع جميل أول مرة أقرأ مثل هذا
> وفقك الله للحق والحقيقة وهدانا وإياك للطريق الأفضل للوصول لمرضاته عز وجل


 
*الف شكر على مرورك اخى الحبيب سعيد*


----------



## christ my lord (10 مارس 2007)

pavnoti قال:


> معلومات قيمة :yaka:


 
*شكراا اخى الحبيب على مرورك*


----------



## allaho-akbar-islam-for (12 مارس 2007)

*la3anakoum allah*

awallaa allaho akbarrrrr la ilaha ila alah mohamed rassolo alaahhh  ama ba3d f alardo layssat korawiyatta inama baydawiyattaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
wakama tara f antoum tosiouna ila al islam bikoli atourou9  wa ida aradta ataakoda  idhab ila al9raan alkarimmm li tajid akbara albarahin


----------



## allaho-akbar-islam-for (12 مارس 2007)

wa ida aradtoum ani9ach fa hada mon msn diso-anastasie@hotmail.com


----------



## romyo (21 مارس 2007)

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا يوساااااااااااب
كنت غين من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
ربنا يبارك حياتك لمجد اسمه القدوس
​


----------



## saad (25 مارس 2007)

allaho-akbar-islam-for 

الأخ المسجل بهذا الاسم 
هل أنت مسلم ؟
ولماذا البدء باللعنة 
أنت صورة لدينك هنا فكن صورة حسنة أو فارقنا 
مش ناقصين مخابيل


----------



## christ my lord (26 مارس 2007)

romyo قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا يوساااااااااااب
> كنت غين من زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> ربنا يبارك حياتك لمجد اسمه القدوس​


 
الف شكر يا حبيبى على كلامك الجميل دة .. ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## pariah12 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## pariah12 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

مشكور على الموضوع


----------



## مسلم ناصح (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

*1-كروية الأرض :*


اكتشف كولمبس أن الأرض كروية عام 1492، وفى القرن 16 شكك كوبر نيكوس في أن الأرض مستوية، وأكد جالليو في القرن 17 أن الأرض كروية، أما إشعياء النبي بالوحي بالروح القدس فذكر هذه الحقيقة قبل الميلاد بسبعمائة سنة "الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجندب" (إشعياء 40 :22) وكان قبله ذكرها سليمان بصورة رمزية "لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا. لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر" (أمثال 8 :27) 

قال تعالى (وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق) والكرة لها عمق وليست بمسطحة فالقرآن أيضا أخبرنا بهذا


----------



## Christian Knight (7 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

*وهو اصلا فين ذكر الكرة الارضية فى الاية اللى انت وضعتها يا عم مسلم وعموما اليك تفسير ابن كثير للاية دى:*
*وَقَوْله " يَأْتُوك رِجَالًا وَعَلَى كُلّ ضَامِر " الْآيَة قَدْ يُسْتَدَلّ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة مَنْ ذَهَبَ مِنْ الْعُلَمَاء إِلَى أَنَّ الْحَجّ مَاشِيًا لِمَنْ قَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ أَفْضَل مِنْ الْحَجّ رَاكِبًا لِأَنَّهُ قَدَّمَهُمْ فِي الذِّكْر فَدَلَّ عَلَى الِاهْتِمَام بِهِمْ وَقُوَّة هِمَمهمْ وَشِدَّة عَزْمهمْ وَقَالَ وَكِيع عَنْ أَبِي الْعُمَيْس عَنْ أَبِي حَلْحَلَة عَنْ مُحَمَّد بْن كَعْب عَنْ اِبْن عَبَّاس قَالَ شَيْء إِلَّا أَنِّي وَدِدْت أَنِّي كُنْت حَجَجْت مَاشِيًا لِأَنَّ اللَّه يَقُول " يَأْتُوك رِجَالًا " وَاَلَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُونَ أَنَّ الْحَجّ رَاكِبًا أَفْضَل اِقْتِدَاء بِرَسُولِ اللَّه صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَإِنَّهُ حَجّ رَاكِبًا مَعَ كَمَالِ قُوَّته عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَقَوْله " يَأْتِينَ مِنْ كُلّ فَجّ " يَعْنِي طَرِيق كَمَا قَالَ " وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا فِجَاجًا سُبُلًا " وَقَوْله " عَمِيق " أَيْ بَعِيد قَالَهُ مُجَاهِد وَعَطَاء وَالسُّدِّيّ وَقَتَادَة وَمُقَاتِل اِبْن حَيَّان وَالثَّوْرِيّ وَغَيْر وَاحِد وَهَذِهِ الْآيَة كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى إِخْبَارًا عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيم حَيْثُ قَالَ فِي دُعَائِهِ " فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَة مِنْ النَّاس تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ " فَلَيْسَ أَحَد مِنْ أَهْل الْإِسْلَام إِلَّا وَهُوَ يَحِنّ إِلَى رُؤْيَة الْكَعْبَة وَالطَّوَاف وَالنَّاس يَقْصِدُونَهَا مِنْ سَائِر الْجِهَات وَالْأَقْطَار.*
*يعنى لا فى كرة ارضية ولا يحزنون*


----------



## dudu (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

قدوس انت يارب المجد للاب والابن والرح القدس   الله واحد امين سلام الرب دودو


----------



## pasm42 (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

شكرا   على هذا الجهود


----------



## jesus is my life (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

ربنا يبارك كل من يعمل في هذا السايت ولكن كل هذه الأمور لا تهمني فأنا مؤمن بأن حبيبي هو الأهم الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على كم من الحقائق اللاهوتية التي تسحر النفس وهو يعبر عما في داخل الإنسان لأن الذي كتبه هو من كوّن الإنسان . له كل المجد إلى الدهر آمين.


----------



## micf (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

الموضوع رائع  الرب يبارككم جميعاً ..........


----------



## remorb (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

أهنئك يايوساب على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك..​​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم ان سماح الله للتجربه لخيرنا ففى وقت الضعف بده تعمل اهل نينوى قبل الرب توبتهمورفع غضبه عنهم وهو مع التجربه يعطى المنفذ يجرح ويعصب طوباك ايتها التجارب التى تقوى علاقتنا بالله والرب يعطى التجربه قدر احتمالنا


----------



## أرزنا (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*


سلام المسيح​


----------



## mery (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*



يوساب قال:


> *1-كروية الأرض :*
> 
> 
> اكتشف كولمبس أن الأرض كروية عام 1492، وفى القرن 16 شكك كوبر نيكوس في أن الأرض مستوية، وأكد جالليو في القرن 17 أن الأرض كروية، أما إشعياء النبي بالوحي بالروح القدس فذكر هذه الحقيقة قبل الميلاد بسبعمائة سنة "الجالس على كرة الأرض وسكانها كالجندب" (إشعياء 40 :22) وكان قبله ذكرها سليمان بصورة رمزية "لما ثبت السماوات كنت هناك أنا. لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر" (أمثال 8 :27)


موضوع حلو بحييك

بس عندي تعليقات منو ده :giveup:

بالترجمات العربية للكتاب المقدس جاء تعبير "الجالس على كرة الأرض"



*عزيزي ....... اذا تريد النقاش *

*اكتب شبهتك في موضوع منفصل في القسم المخصص لها *

*هذا القسم غير مخصص للرد على الشبهات و لا للحوار *


*المشرف  *


----------



## timon20080 (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الاعجاز العلمي(بس المرة دي في) الانجيل*

*انا قراءت الاعتراضات بتاعتكم:- شكرا*

*بس الي خلاني اعمل موضوع بهاذا الاسم لان في ناس كتير مش من هذا المنتدي منتديات ثانية بيقولولي ان الانجيل مفهوش اي اعجاز و ان القران هو الذي جاء ب الاعجاز علشان كدة نشرت موضوع بهاذا الاسم

و لو الاعضاء معترضين علي الموضوع خلاص انا اسف مش هعمل موضوع تاني بهاذا الاسم و انا اسف*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

 هلاء علقت وين راح ردي ؟ ازا في مشرف مسحه .. قووووووول ..


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

 اخوية استيفانوس .. كان بدي ابعتلك رسالة خاصة بس انت مش مفعل هاي الخدمة .. انا كنت مفكرة زي ما انت بتقوللي .. بس قس كاثوليكي شرحلي كيف و الصراحة اقتنعت كتير باللي حكا .. و شال الغموض و الاخطاء الكنت بحسها و بشوفها .. بس .. مش مشكة .. اتمنى ما تمسح هاذة الرد كمان .. بس يا ريت لو حاذف الحكي الماعجبك من ردي مش كله ..


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

و كمان لاحظت انو توقيعي محذوف .. ممكن اسئل ليش ؟ هو كان صورة جيفارا .. شو ممنوع نحط هيك شي ؟


----------



## استفانوس (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*



> و كمان لاحظت انو توقيعي محذوف .. ممكن اسئل ليش ؟ هو كان صورة جيفارا .. شو ممنوع نحط هيك شي ؟


سلام ونعمة 
اختي الغالية 
لم يقم احد بحذف توقيعك
انما المشاركةفقط وردت عليك برسالة خاصة 
اهلا بك في وسطناوالرب يبارك حياتك في المسيح يسوع​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

 شكرا عيني .. ما قتلي .. مسموح ولا لا احط صورة جيفارا ؟ لئنو كانت موجودة و مبارح دخلت ما شفتها 

و اشكرك اخوية .. بس طبعا كنت تقدر تقول انتي فكرك غلط لئن هيك و هيك .. و نتفاهم .. مش لازم تمسح التعليق


----------



## استفانوس (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

سلام المسيح
اختي العزيزة
هذا قسم خاص بركن الكتاب المقدس
واذا كان عندك سؤال فيوجد قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة
وام من اجل التوقيع فلا احد عمل شي فيه
وانا رددت عليك برسالة خاصة
الرب يبارك حياتك في المسيح يسوع​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

ام سوري عم بعلق مرة تانية هون .. بس مادامك بتجاوبني .. الظاهر عندي مشكلة في الرسايل الخاصة .. لئنو ما بقدر ابعت ولا استلم .. لئنو رسالتك ما وصلت ولا عندي اصلا مكان للرسايل الخاصة .. اذا ممكن تساعدني بهاي .. و آسفة عم بكتب هاد الحكي هون ..


----------



## استفانوس (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

اختي العزيزة
يوجد ركن للشكاوي
ممكن تضعي مشكلتك هناك 
والادارة تقوم بيحلها
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++*

الجزء الثاني للموضوع على هذا الرابط 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25505


----------



## christ my lord (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++ (الجزء الاول)*

*الف شكر على مروركم واهتمامكم بالموضوع .. الرب يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## Bent el Massih (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++ (الجزء الاول)*

*موضوع رائع شكرا ليك أخي الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك​*


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++ (الجزء الاول)*



karima قال:


> *موضوع رائع شكرا ليك أخي الرب يباركك ويعوض تعبك​*


 
*الف شكر على مرورك وتعليقك .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++ (الجزء الاول)*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## christ my lord (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: +++ الكتاب المقدس حقائقه العلمية +++ (الجزء الاول)*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


 
*الف شكر على مرورك وتعليقك الجميل .. الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------

